# Bad New About Malts that were to go to rescue



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

This is a cross post from another Maltese Group. Many of you probably read about this on FB. There was a breeder in Mississippi that was ill and had to get rid of all of his dogs. There were more 30 Maltese and other dogs. Through the efforts of AMA, SCMR and NMR, foster homes were found for all of the Malts. Other rescue groups were to take the other breeds. Here is the post from the Eastern area coordinator of AMA. This just breaks my heart.
_*

I am so upset, it's hard to even send the information
out.

The dogs were in Mississippi. A man talked the owner into letting
him take ALL the dogs today. His sister tried to talk him into waiting for
our group but he let the other man take them. The sister even jumped
in her car and drove from the panhandle of Florida to her brother
in Mississippi and got there as the man was loading ALL the dogs
into his vehicle (don't know if it was a truck or what).

The man would not even speak to the sister when she asked him 
where he was taking the dogs. The owner said he did not know 
either. Suspicion is that he was possibly from the HSUS ...
this same thing happened a couple weeks ago in Mississippi. 
Those dogs, I heard, but have no proof, were sent to a high
kill animal control. This is one of the reasons why we
were tying to keep the location quiet. Sigh!

There is some speculation that they might have been taken to
the shelter in Hattiesburg, MS. If anyone has connections with
the shelter in Hattiesburg MS and can find out if they ARE
there and if there are any that they will release to rescue,
please let me know immediately so I can pass the word on.
We will also TRY to find out if they are sent elsewhere.

As mentioned earlier, there were 15 Paps, 3 Chis, some
Corgis in the back yard and more Maltese than all of the
breeds. 

We hope more than anything that they won't go back into a
breeding program or be put down. The odds are high that
it will be one or the other. Adoption will be the least likely
result of this now. Sigh!! 

This is so upsetting!!! I'm so sorry to have to give this
news.

Thank you EVERY ONE for your support and efforts
to help.

Sue, will you please post this horrible news to the list you 
posted before along with my thanks for the support and
offers of help. Thanks!

Jeanneane*_


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That's just so... terrible!! :'( I can't believe that man was taking them knowing that they weren't going to have a chance at a happy life!! GRR!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva - that's so heartbreaking.:smcry: I'm praying that they are found and can go out to shelters. How can someone have done that?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate this so much. I hope they can be located and something can be done to help them. This is so darn sad. :smcry:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

HSUS stinks


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG! Why would they do that?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's crazy to just go load up dogs that could easily be adopted. We used to have lots of people look for Malts at our shelter and if one came in,it was quickly adopted! We had a mother and pup come in,3 hours later they were adopted. They have a wish list of people, prescreened adopters ready, and as soon as one that fits the list comes in,thy call and they're adopted...
Little dogs go quickly here.
Sounds like those crazies that were going around in a van claiming to rescue and were euthanizing them in the van on the way back to where ever they came from...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's horrible! :angry: I hope they are found and rescued. 

Is HSUS against rescue groups too? Is it known for sure it was HSUS or could it possibly be a greedy person wanting to make $ from puppies?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. It sounds like they went to another breeder. They almost made it to freedom. How sad.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Are these the two stories? 

Help me understand why the HSUS is being villainized by members of this forum and the rescue groups mentioned above for these efforts????? I would think that most small breed dogs are going to be adoptable. 



Dogs in Pascagoula, Miss., Rescued After Call for Help : The Humane Society of the United States



More Than 100 Dogs Rescued from Mississippi Puppy Mill : The Humane Society of the United States


----------

